
Minecraft crosses 1,000,000 units sold mark  - aresant
http://twitter.com/notch/status/25304319339274240
======
julian37
See also <http://www.minecraft.net/stats.jsp>

About 850K units was the alpha sold for about 10 Euro, the remaining 150K were
the beta for 15 Euro. This works out to a revenue of about 10,750,000 Euro
(US$ 14m roughly). Not too shabby, considering that the game isn't even out of
beta yet!

~~~
waterlesscloud
Sure, but once you split that amongst all the employees, it's not very much.

~~~
vnchr
You mean, 7?

<http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Mojang_Specifications>

That sounds like a nice payout to me...

